# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Каким браузером Вы пользуетесь?

## Algris

Критерии оценки:

Защищённость

Скорость 

Удобство

Можно добавить что считаете нужным.

P.S. Пожалуйста, добавляйте номер билда(версии) Вашего браузера.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## spitamen

> Критерии оценки:
> 
> Защищённость
> 
> Скорость 
> 
> Удобство
> 
> Можно добавить что считаете нужным.



Пользуюсь Mozilla FireFox

Защищенность: из 5 поставил бы 2
Скорость: из 5 = 4
Удобство из 5 =4

пользовался до этого Оперой но он намного медленнеее чем Мозилла

----------


## Kirill

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.0; ru-RU; rv:1.7. :Cool:  Gecko/20050511 Firefox/1.0.4

На сегодня лучшее.

----------


## Leshiy73

Лиса мне нравится но что-то последнее время странички глючить начинают-сижу и офигеваю то ли антивир то ли файер то ли эта "пиии..."  :Cheesy:

----------


## drongo

2 Geser :как их объеденить ?
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2034

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Смотрю Firefox лидирует, это радует.

----------


## Geser

> 2 Geser :как их объеденить ?
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2034


2 опроса я не решусь объединять не знаю каков будет результат. Просто закрою этот. Все обсуждения во вторую тему.

----------

